# 50 Schwinn D-12



## rollfaster (Apr 10, 2019)

Work has begun on the D12 straightbar. Yesterday was spent de-rusting and cleaning chrome. The S-2’s were pretty bad, but turned out decent for rider quality wheels. All bearings and hub parts are in the soaker.


----------



## stezell (Apr 10, 2019)

Looking good Rob, look forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## Mymando (Apr 11, 2019)

So what did you use to clean the chrome my good man? Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 11, 2019)

Mymando said:


> So what did you use to clean the chrome my good man? Thanks



This stuff is great! With a brass bristle brush, and chrome polish to shine.


----------



## Mymando (Apr 12, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2019)

This bike was pretty rusty, did the best I could with the time I had to work with. Came up with an interesting idea to cover the hole in the fender where a broken ornament was mounted. It is a nice rider however!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2019)

Great looking rider for sure. I like em simple, carriers and tanks aren't my thing. But I would add this if I had a hole in the front fender. 

~Bite the Bullet~


----------

